# State will cover gender reassignment surgery for transgender patients



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

> BOSTON (MyFoxBoston.com) - The Patrick Administration announced a new policy Friday that will provide healthcare to transgender Massachusetts residents to cover their treatments.
> 
> The new policy will allow both hormone therapy and gender reassignment surgery to be covered by MassHealth, the state's Medicaid program and the Division of Insurance, according to a recent release.
> 
> ...


My head nearly exploded when I heard this story last night. Apparently it's discrimination to deny cosmetic treatment to someone who is transgender, but it's perfectly ok to deny life saving treatment to people with deadly diseases or quality of life improving treatment to people like me. I'm not going to jump on my soap box this morning, because you all already know how much this pisses me off. All I'm going to say is if gender reassignment is going to be covered because it's been deemed medically necessary by the patient's doctor and the patient didn't choose to be transgender; then, no parent should have to fight to treat their child's terminal illness, no child should have to watch a parent waste away because treatment was denied, and the rest of us should be covered for whatever our doctors feel is medically necessary. Unless the jackass at the state house wants to tell me that having cancer is a choice or that I can wake up tomorrow and choose to not have the pain and all the other crap that goes with my condition. Hmmm, let me close my eyes real tight and wish real hard........

Nope didn't work.

Oh and it's real cute that they make this announcement late on the Friday before the first official summer weekend. By the time most people get around to checking the news, this will be an old story and not mentioned.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Again.........thank your Lberal friends.....in fact go down the list of threads.....Cambridge man gropes woman, Lowell woman trades 11 yr old for drugs, Al Qaeda taking over Iraq because a certain someone refused the SFA....Liberal policies at work, and yet there are so many even here that think playing nice with these cunts is the answer..they will learn.

Si Se Puede.........destroy America.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

They've set another dangerous and costly precedent. So where does this end?
I didn't choose to be short and it pains me deeply when runway models look down at the top of my head as I get a mouth full of VS wing feathers. Where's my surgery?


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

LGriffin said:


> They've set another dangerous and costly precedent. So where does this end?
> I didn't choose to be short and it pains me deeply when runway models look down at the top of my head as I get a mouth full of VS wing feathers. Where's my surgery?


Griff! Hobnobbing with runway models? How do I get THAT detail?????
I would suffer through it even though I am allergic to feathers...just sayin'


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd like to be a dog. If I ever commit a crime and then get convicted of it, I'd like to demand to be transformed into a dog. Then my punishment would simply a rolled newspaper to the nose and I'd be free!


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

This is ridiculous....This has nothing to do with equality, but all to do with screwing the taxpayer. The surgery is not medically necessary by any means. The current administration has no concept of fiscal responsibility and decency toward the taxpayer.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Duval is just getting it set up so he can have it done after he is out of office.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

Please please let this be a joke. 

Fucking deval coming after our pensions bit giving it away to shitbags.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Sadly this is not a joke. Our tax dollars will now be funding DISCRETIONARY plastic surgery. Of course no state lawmakers are making any noise about the decision because there is a "D" next to Patrick's name. Partisanship is going to be the fall of our great country.


----------

